# íngrimo



## swift

Buenos días amigos:

Hoy tengo una colección de costarriqueñismos para traducir. Estoy trabajando en la versión francesa de un cuento costarricense, escrito por Carmen Lyra, llamado Uvieta.

Se trata de un anciano solitario que decidió "irse a rodar tierras", es decir, ir a vagar por el mundo, y que recibe favores de "las tres divinas personas" (Jesús, María y José). Antes de salir de viaje, compra tres bollos de pan y los acomoda en sus alforjas. Mientras prepara sus cosas, tres personas llegan en tres momentos diferentes a su casa a "pedir limosna". Como no tiene otra cosa más que pan, le da un bollo a cada uno.

Más tarde se enterará de que cada uno de esos pordioseros era en realidad una de las "tres divinas personas", quienes le concederán favores por su acto de generosidad. La trama se vuelve interesante cuando, en una de las varias ocasiones en que se le aparece uno de aquellos, pide un "árbol de uvas" del que nadie puede bajar sin permiso de Uvieta. El caso es que Uvieta disgustó a los seres celestes y "Tatica Dios" envió a la muerte para "llevarse" a Uvieta. Pero este hizo que aquella se subiera al árbol y, como consecuencia, ya nadie moriría en el pueblo.

El cuento abre con esta frase:

Pues señor, había una vez un viejito muy pobre que vivía solo íngrimo en su casita y se llamaba Uvieta.

En América, íngrimo significa:


> adj. Solitario, abandonado, sin compañía.
> 
> Fuente: DRAE.


La solución más simple parece ser "tout seul", pero me gustaría saber si existe otra palabra, un adjetivo que cubra ese sentido, ya que se pierde mucho. Pensé en "reclus", pero no estoy convencido.

Hasta ahora, la traducción que más se acerca es:

Il était une fois un vieillard solitaire très pauvre qui vivait seul dans sa petite maison et qui s'appelait Uvieta.

¿Qué les parece? El "pues señor" se los quedo debiendo porque es el tema de la siguiente discusión. 

Se debe prestar especial cuidado, como vamos a ver en los hilos que siguen D), al color local, ya que se trata de un personaje sencillo, algo campesino.

Desde ya, gracias.


Un saludo,


J.-


----------



## jprr

Salut J,

"qui vivait retiré" ? ... aussi peu convaincant que "reclus".

peut-être qui vivait seul oublié ?


----------



## swift

Merci Jean-Pierre !

Oui, retiré semble convenir. C'est ce "abandonado" qui me gêne. En général, le mot "íngrimo" est très peu usité, et il désigne souvent un individu qui préfère la solitude, un peu égoïste parfois. (Au moins, c'est ainsi que je le comprends, et c'est ainsi que l'utilisent mes grand-parents et l'une de mes tantes .)

Sympa, le conte d'Ouviette, non ?


----------



## jprr

> C'est ce "abandonado" qui me gêne


C'est pour ça que je disais "oublié".

qui vivait seul à l'écart ...


----------



## Rizzos

swift said:


> Merci Jean-Pierre !
> 
> Oui, retiré semble convenir. C'est ce "abandonado" qui me gêne. En général, le mot "íngrimo" est très peu usité, et il désigne souvent un individu qui préfère la solitude, un peu égoïste parfois. (Au moins, c'est ainsi que je le comprends, et c'est ainsi que l'utilisent mes grand-parents et l'une de mes tantes .)
> 
> Sympa, le conte d'Ouviette, non ?


 
Hola,

Cuando has hablado de un solitario un poco egoísta, me ha venido a la cabeza ermitaño, aquí tienes la definición del DRAE, y aunque no lo reconoce, también llamamos ermitaño a una persona que se va a vivir al campo o una cueva, aunque no cuide de una ermita
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=ermitaño

"Ermite" en francés. Creo que se adapta bien.

Un saludo


----------



## swift

Hola Rizzos:

Bienvenida a la fiesta. Yo descarté "ermite" porque no me parece que se ajuste. Como mencioné, el sentido de "solitario egoísta" es muy de mi familia, por lo que no podría asegurar que la autora tenía esa idea en mente.

Muchas gracias por tu comentario.


----------



## Rizzos

Y ¿qué tal dejado de la mano de Dios como traducción de íngrimo?.

Creo que en francés es "un oublié de dieu"

Aunque no se si es la mejor traducción para esta expersión,ni si queda bien en francés, pero la expresión me encanta y sonaría perfecta para un cuento en español (de España).

Sigo pensando


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Hola Swift:

¿*Seulet*?


----------



## Cenimurcia

swift said:


> Buenos días amigos:
> 
> Hoy tengo una colección de costarriqueñismos para traducir. Estoy trabajando en la versión francesa de un cuento costarricense, escrito por Carmen Lyra, llamado Uvieta.
> 
> Se trata de un anciano solitario que decidió "irse a rodar tierras", es decir, ir a vagar por el mundo, y que recibe favores de "las tres divinas personas" (Jesús, María y José). Antes de salir de viaje, compra tres bollos de pan y los acomoda en sus alforjas. Mientras prepara sus cosas, tres personas llegan en tres momentos diferentes a su casa a "pedir limosna". Como no tiene otra cosa más que pan, le da un bollo a cada uno.
> 
> Más tarde se enterará de que cada uno de esos pordioseros era en realidad una de las "tres divinas personas", quienes le concederán favores por su acto de generosidad. La trama se vuelve interesante cuando, en una de las varias ocasiones en que se le aparece uno de aquellos, pide un "árbol de uvas" del que nadie puede bajar sin permiso de Uvieta. El caso es que Uvieta disgustó a los seres celestes y "Tatica Dios" envió a la muerte para "llevarse" a Uvieta. Pero este hizo que aquella se subiera al árbol y, como consecuencia, ya nadie moriría en el pueblo.
> 
> El cuento abre con esta frase:
> 
> Pues señor, había una vez un viejito muy pobre que vivía solo íngrimo en su casita y se llamaba Uvieta.
> 
> En América, íngrimo significa:
> La solución más simple parece ser "tout seul", pero me gustaría saber si existe otra palabra, un adjetivo que cubra ese sentido, ya que se pierde mucho. Pensé en "reclus", pero no estoy convencido.
> 
> Hasta ahora, la traducción que más se acerca es:
> 
> Il était une fois un vieillard solitaire très pauvre qui vivait seul dans sa petite maison et qui s'appelait Uvieta.
> 
> ¿Qué les parece? El "pues señor" se los quedo debiendo porque es el tema de la siguiente discusión.
> 
> Se debe prestar especial cuidado, como vamos a ver en los hilos que siguen D), al color local, ya que se trata de un personaje sencillo, algo campesino.
> 
> Desde ya, gracias.
> 
> 
> Un saludo,
> 
> 
> J.-


 
Hola: attention à "vieillard solitaire (...) qui vivait seul", c'est redondant... Pour "íngrimo", que penses-tu de "loin de tous"?


----------



## swift

Cenimurcia said:


> Hola: attention à "vieillard solitaire (...) qui vivait seul", c'est redondant... Pour "íngrimo", que penses-tu de "loin de tous"?





swift said:


> Pues señor, había una vez un viejito muy pobre que vivía *solo íngrimo* en su casita y se llamaba Uvieta.


Plus redondant, tu meurs ! 


Athos de Tracia said:


> Hola Swift:
> 
> ¿*Seulet*?


Me hace pensar inevitablemente en Christine de Pisan: _seulette je suis, où je sois où je siée...
_Casi siento "seulet" como compasivo, y no creo que de eso se trate. 

Un beso,


J.-


----------



## Cenimurcia

"solo íngrimo" est redondant, certes, mais les 2 mots n'ont pas la même racine et le rendu n'est pas le même


----------



## Cenimurcia

je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi, mais il n'en reste pas moins qu'à l'oreille, le "vieillard solitaire qui vit seul" me semble maladroit... peut-être avec "retiré", "isolé" ou "à l'écart de tous"?


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Me parece, querido Swift que te estás complicando mucho. 

En francés, es muy común leer en cuentos de similar factura:

_Il était une fois X,Y,Z, qui vivait *tout seul*..._


----------



## swift

Athos de Tracia said:


> Me parece, querido Swift que te estás complicando mucho.
> 
> En francés, es muy común leer en cuentos de similar factura:
> 
> _Il était une fois X,Y,Z, qui vivait *tout seul*..._


Lo dicho:


swift said:


> La solución más simple parece ser "tout seul"


Ainsi donc, Monsieur, il était une fois un vieillard très pauvre qui vivait à l'ecart dans sa petite maison, et qui s'appelait Uvieta...

Vos avis ?


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Eres tú el traductor y la decisión es tuya. 

Ahora bien, yo revisaría el texto original . Me parece que te has comido alguna que otra cosa.


----------



## swift

Athos de Tracia said:


> Eres tú el traductor y la decisión es tuya.
> 
> Ahora bien, yo revisaría el texto original . Me parece que te has comido alguna que otra cosa.


Je je. Olvidé la pobreza.  Ya lo completé. Gracias.

Ya me borroooo....


----------



## Gévy

Coucou !

vivant en ours solitaire

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## swift

Gévy said:


> vivant en ours solitaire


Merci, Gévy !


----------



## chlapec

Quizás sirva de algo saber que íngrimo procede del portugués *íngreme*:
1. Muito empinado; difícil de subir.
2. _Fig. _Árduo, difícil, trabalhoso.
_s. m._
3. Cume; ponto elevado.

Desde esa perspectiva, una traducción como "à l'écart" (ya propuesta) parece bastante adecuada. O algo como: "...qui vivait seul dans sa petite maison reculée..."


----------



## GURB

Hola
Je dirais simplement...un petit vieux très pauvre qui vivait seul et isolé dans sa petite maison: il...


----------

